# 95 altima fan wiring schematics



## cuong-nutz (Jan 11, 2005)

Does someone have a wire schematics for the fans?


----------



## cuong-nutz (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm sure someone has to know...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I only have the schematics for a 93 and 97 but your 95 should be most like the 97.
But to tell if they are working start the car and turn on your A/C and the fan on. This should be the slow fan speed. If they don't work check the 10A fuse (33), the 30A fuse (F), and the cooling fan relay no. 1 (in the box next to the battery).
To test the fan high speed then locate the coolant temp sensor and disconnect the harness from that. Next insert a 150 ohm resistor in the connector and turn on the car. The fans should be faster than they were at the low-speed. If you need more then I can post more and figure out a way to copy the diagram and test procedures.

Troy


----------



## cuong-nutz (Jan 11, 2005)

I pulled the fan off an altima since I plan on using the fans on my Nissan Pathfinder, thus is the reason why I'm looking for the schematics. I appreciate your help :cheers:


----------

